
Fred Wilson: Travis Kalanick is 'wimping out', needs to take Uber public - jackgavigan
http://uk.businessinsider.com/fred-wilson-criticizes-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-for-waiting-to-ipo-2016-2
======
itg
Fred Wilson: My VC buddies are in desperate need of cash.

~~~
teslabox
Uber's driver-partners are in desperate need of cash too. I wonder how the
uber brand gets valued at $62 billion - all the company owns is code, all the
transportation assetts belong to the drivers...

~~~
greglindahl
The brand is what makes the brand valuable. Customers like their service, and
go to the Uber app first when they want to buy a ride. On the supply side,
Uber has relationships with many drivers. Both of these would cost a lot of
money to attempt to replicate. The code is a small piece of it.

